# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Anyone near Albany NY looking for cheap air fare?

## Rasta@Heart

I bought this ticket (1) a couple of months ago from US Airways. It is for Sunday January 15th from Albany NY to Montego Bay with 1 stop in Philly. Flight leaves at 5:15am puts you in MoBay at 11:50am. Return flight leaves MoBay Sunday January 29th at 12:45pm stop in Philly puts you in Albany at 10:21pm. This ticket is worth $602 - will sell it for $250 and will transfer upon receipt of payment. Can be invoiced and paid for with PayPal. If you need more info please email me at mystwond@verizon.net or phone (413) 629-3081.

----------

